# CNC vadība / mehānika >  An AVR-Based Microstepping Bipolar Chopper Stepper Motor Dri

## valmet

Varbūt kādam noder :
http://www.avrstmd.com/

----------


## Vinchi

Da nafig piesarīt forumu ar plikiem linkiem??? Kam vajadzēs tas pats atradīs!!!

Domāju šis temats ir kandīdāts uz dzēšanu? Ko domā citi?

----------


## Epis

Var dzēst, tur nav nekā jauna šādu lapu ir daudz.
Ja Valmets pats būtu tādu uztaisījis tad būtu intresanti, vai arī būtu pielicis kādu savu analīzi par tā draivera shēmām, programmu, kas labs kas slikts,  a tā saus links nav intresants.

----------


## zzz

Var dzeest 98% epja postinju. Saakot ar tiem paladzinjiem, kuros vinsh pa trulo paarstaasta dazhaadus reklaamas materiaalus.

bet attieciibaa uz saakotneejo - admin, tev atkal saak rokjeles bezjeegaa staipiities kur nevajag.

----------


## GuntisK

Nē-nu kāpēc dzēst? Kam interesē (kas par cnc interesējas, šeit nav pārāk daudz, piekrītu) tas aplūkos. Man piemeram noderēja.

----------


## Epis

ja kas šito soļinieka draiveri var arī nopirkt, tur tālāk ir veikala links maksā 85$ (nav neko lēts), un izņemot kodus nekādas baigās informācijas tur nav par to motoru vadības īpatnībām. 
Lielāks labums būtu no topika "Kur var nopirkt labāko lētāko Bipolar Chopper draiveri", tad varētu gan šito, gan citus salīdzināt un izsecināt kuri tad ir viss lētākie, labākie draiveri  ::  
pa soļiniekiem jau šeit ir puse no topikiem, kur ir visādi tutorialu linki, un pamācības, iespējam ka vaidzētu vēl tikai tādu dziļāku izpēti par tiem darba režīmiem kā Fast decay un slow decay, un strāvas, mērīšanas mehānismiem, kuri par kuriem ir labāki, jo man šeit īsti skaidrības nav. 




> Var dzeest 98% epja postinju. Saakot ar tiem paladzinjiem, kuros vinsh pa trulo paarstaasta dazhaadus reklaamas materiaalus.
> 
> bet attieciibaa uz saakotneejo - admin, tev atkal saak rokjeles bezjeegaa staipiities kur nevajag.


 .
Pasaki kaut vienu kur es esu ielicis pliku linku ar vienu rindiņu teksta ? 
Ja kādam kautkas nepatīk tad es pats varu izdzēs un pielabot, jo dažreiz sanāk aiziet oftopā, bet pie tā jūs paši esat vainīgi nevaig kašķēties.

----------


## Vikings

Nevajag dzēst. Interesants links. Domāju, tiešām var kādam noderēt.

----------


## Epis

problēma jau ir tur ka ja par katru šādu linku tiks veidots jauns topiks, tad ātri vien šai sadaļai būs virs 100 topikiem un kāds tad no tā vairs labums ??  

Labāk tad uztaisa tādu vienu topiku kurā saliek visus "Vērtīgos"linkus ko zin un miers, nevis par katru atsevišķu topiku.

oftops: pa ZZZ teikto

vienīgais kur esu izveidojis 2 topikus šam līdzīgus ir:
 "FPAA (field programmable ANALOG ARRAY) kāds ir mēģinājis šit"
"Ambric jaunais konfigurējamo procesoru array 360 kodoli!  "

atšķirība ir liela starp šito un manējiem jo tādi tehnoloģisko brīnumu ir ļoti maz, gadā labi ja parādās 1 vai 2 firmas kuras ir vērts pieminēt šādos topikos, kur tiek izgudrots jauns unikāls datu pastrādes čips, Iet runa par nestandarta pieju jo visi jau sen zin kad parastie vienkodolu un pat 2 kololu proči ir sasnieguši savu limitu, un tālāk var tikt tikai ar Masīvi paralēlu informācijas apstrādi, jeb daudz kodolu zvēriem, un visādiem hibrīd brīnumiem.

ja kas ir vēl viens kuru es nemaz nēsu pieminējsi (nesen tikai atradu) tas ir vispār REVOLUCIONĀRS čips tieši tā nav evolūcija bet gan jauna tipa revolūcija kas notiek labi ja pa 20 gadiem un tas brīnums ir Element CXI, pasaulē pirmais īsti Dinamiski rekonfigurējamais elementu(ALU) lauks, lieta ir ļoti sarežgīta, bet skaidrs ir viens ka tas būs apvērsums , jo šitas pārsit visus līdz šim zināmos čipu savā jaudā un spējās. 
http://www.elementcxi.com/technology1.html 
ja kāds grib varu izveidot fpga sadaļā topiku par šo super Zvēru.

----------


## zzz

Nu taisni tur jau ir tie suudi - epja bezjeedziigie bazaarinji vienmeer ir gigantisku paladzinju veidaa.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vinchi - ja dzes lauka, tad noteikti pievieno kadam jau atvertam topikam par sito temu.

----------


## valmet

Šo linku ieliku tikai tāpēc, ka man viņš likās ievērības cienīgs, jo nav nemaz tik daudz atklāto projektu līdzīgiem microstep chopper draiviem.

----------

